
5 reasons why consumer 3D printing is going the way of dodo - krisraghavan
http://stratnel.com/2016/07/14/5-reasons-why-consumer-3d-printing-is-going-the-way-of-dodo-2/
======
tracker1
I think given the cost of the larger devices, that 3D Printing as a localized
service will start to appear in many areas... where you simply pay for
materials + render time + membership fee(s).

There's some opportunity there, but I think the hardware still has some room
to improve before it's common.

